# 2nd Annual FMC-United Way Saltwater Tournament - POC 8/27/11



## Stealth19 (Jul 12, 2005)

The 2nd Annual FMC-United Way Fishing Tournament will be held on 8/27/11 in Port O'Connor, Texas. You can find the Entry Forms, Rules, Flyers and Contact info at www.uwfish.org.

This charitable tournament supports the 25th annual FMCTI United Way Campaign. All proceeds from the event will be matched by FMCTI and presented to the United Way of Greater Houston. The campaign supports activities, organizations and families in the Bay Area, Harris, Montgomery, Waller and Fort Bend counties.

Hope to see y'all down in POC later this month.

Matt Stolle


----------

